# FS Schwinn Dealer Posters Jaguar Flying Star Schwinn Pedals  rare



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool items great color.
Jag  $150  Flying star $65  Pedals  $35   OR trade for something I like.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 9, 2011)

What size is the Flying Star?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 9, 2011)

38 x 12.25"


----------

